# Setting up my planted tank questions



## smittyj80 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have just set up and started cycling a planted tank.i have a Kh/GH of 5-6degrees ,CO2 injection at 1bubble every 4-5 seconds,but my PH seems low at 6.4,should I wait till the tank is fully cycled before addressing the low PH or is this PH ok for a tank that will have plants and tetras?also I am using the PPS PRO system of fertilising,is it ok to start this system while cycling as I won't do water changes until after it has finished cycling and I am not sure if phosphates will build up and give me algae problems.any help would be appreciated.cheers


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello and welcome to APC!

First, planted tanks don't truly cycle. The nitrogen cycle refers to the chain of bacteria that break down ammonia into nitrites into nitrate as the end product. Since plants absorb ammonia, nitrite and nitrates they break the cycle and prevent the tank from ever truly cycling. In effect they are substitute bacteria - detoxifying ammonia by absorbing it as a nutrient. So you don't have to, and indeed, can't wait for the nitrogen cycle to complete.

Second, a low pH is good for planted tanks, it tends to indicate that you are adding enough CO2. There are some pH/KH charts that will give you a rough estimation of the concentration CO2 you are adding, but anything below 7 is a good sign. Tetras are also from soft water in the wild and so also appreciate slightly acidic water. 

PPS PRO is a great first system to start with, as is EI or soil based methods. The important thing to keep in mind as you learn the hobby is to be consistent. Don't switch methods every week and expect to have success. Try follow the method as closely as possible. 

Phosphates aren't the enemy like they are in salt water setups. Many of us routinely keep PO4 levels at 2+ ppm and do not have issues with algae. In fact, PO4 seems to keep certain species dormant like green spot algae.


----------



## smittyj80 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for answering so quickly,there's a lot to learn and I have always found that experienced people are the best source of quality information.So I should start my water changes now?my ammonia is at .50 ppm but I have no nitrites showing.As the plants replace bacteria in the cycle will a bacteria colony still form?Do the plants convert ammonia to nitrite or simply absorb and convert to something else?cheers


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes a bacterial colony will form, but the plants will absorb the majority of the nutrients before the bacteria convert it. You are probably seeing ammonia because your plants either need to settle into their new home, aren't densely planted yet, or have suffered shipping damage and a few lower leaves are decaying & adding to the ammonia. 

Breaking the nitrogen cycle also depends on how many plants you have. If you have 1 plant in a 100 g tank it won't do much in terms of breaking the nitrogen cycle. If you are heavily planted with fast growers though, you can expect almost total absorption of ammonia. 

I would start doing your water changes now. 

Plants absorb ammonia (NH3) and make it into proteins inside their cells. Bacteria use NH3 as a fuel simply breaking the bonds and using it to make energy (ATP), then they excrete the nitrogen (N) as NO2 (nitrite), which other bacteria use as a fuel and excrete it as NO3 (nitrate).


----------



## smittyj80 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks!i have a 40 gal with 8plants at the moment,more plants going in tomorrow.So if the plant load interrupts cycling do I still wait about a month before adding more fish?or If I increase the load on the tank before the plants are established this may see a further ammonia spike?cheers


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If you have gotten in this hobby after seeing Japanese planted tanks please note that they do not use PPS or EI. Both PPS and EI are just fertilization approaches. They are *not* methods to run a planted tank. Most people confuse them to be all you need to run a planted tank.

You will not easily find information how to run a planted tank the way the Japanese do it. The closest easily accessible information related to that is in the "El Natural" subforum here. The things written there are the natural and logical way to run a planted tank. The Japanese method has a lot in common with El Natural.

On this and the other forum (theplantedtank) you will easily find tons of information how to use PPS and EI. Be aware than none of them provide answers to common problems. Algae are the most often discussed problem. Both PPS and EI expect you to add liquid fertilizers to your water in amounts which are excessive. Yes, you can have a healthy tank with EI or PPS. But the risk for algae explosion is definitely much greater compared to a tank in which the water is void of nutrients like the Japanese tanks. Liquid fertilizers are being added to the Japanese tanks daily but in tiny amounts. The plants consume them very quickly. Decide for yourself what makes more sense - lots of ferts in the water at all times or just the right amount added in tiny daily doses.

Good luck.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

One other thing - a pH of 6.4 is way too low. Your biofilter is functioning at a tiny fraction of its capacity at such pH. The biofilter takes care of many more things besides Ammonia. Many common problems can be traced back to a supressed biofilter and usually too small size biofilter.

Also with 1 bubble every 4-5 seconds your tank must be very small to get such low pH. Something is not right with your pH test maybe.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You want to add as many plants as possible, they will remove NH3. Low NH3 keeps your fish safe.


----------



## smittyj80 (Mar 6, 2013)

I think the up aqua soil is keeping my PH low.i was aiming for 6.8 I'll do some water changes and retest.Will the lower PH affect plant growth?The fish can handle stable PH levels for atime or should I address the PH ,cheers


----------



## smittyj80 (Mar 6, 2013)

And thanks for taking the time I really appreciate the help


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Aquasoil lowers the pH and KH by design. If you do water changes it will only temporarily raise the pH. In my opinion 6.5 is perfect.

I wouldn't artificially change the pH with chemicals if I were you, as long as it is between 6 and 7.5ish it is acceptable for growing plants.


----------

